# Ventana Owners



## freerider1 (May 1, 2006)

Ok i know there's some out there, so post up yer rigs and specs.








Ventana El Conq 17/14
ATC Terrex t-5 fork 7"travel
3-4-5- rocker 5" travel
Thomson Posts and stems
Race Face Turbine Crank set and Handle bars
Chris King Hubs
Sun MTX Wheels
Magura Gustav Disc
SRAM Shifters and Derailleurs


----------



## giff07 (Jun 7, 2010)

This is what the ECDM thread is about. Check it out. Nice tandem and good color choice!
Ed and Pat Gifford
the Snot Rocket tandem


----------



## freerider1 (May 1, 2006)

didnt even notice the thread , my apologies.


----------



## reamer41 (Mar 26, 2007)

edit -- whoops. I should try reading the articles and not just looking at the pictures.

Up to 6" of rear travel? Impressive. Hows that ride?

It seems my shock can barely handle the 5" rockers. we're a heavier team, though.


----------

